# Love is...



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

http://www.bmezine.com/news/pubring/20050401.html :-* :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Bad enough when you start reading it, but the methodology leaves a lot to be desired...


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

weirdos :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I don't know about their 'commitment' but they should be committed.

Sad twats.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Wonky as fook.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

How romantic [smiley=sick2.gif]

That's quite an apt emoticon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Got about half way down and felt incredibly sick







so I went no further.

To steal Gav's terminology.... Completely and utterly WONKY :?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

ronin said:


> Wonky as fook.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Not quite Romeo and Juliet :?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Love is working away from home


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Strange people


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Gross!! :?


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

These scary people want children, which bits are they going to bite off of them?!


----------



## tt_pilot (May 27, 2006)

There really are some bloody weird people around. Isn't the gift of the internet great for them to share it with the world...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Very unique way to express love or shall I say amputation syndrome. It is in fact an ilness and I have seen on TV before the guy who was amputating one by one his fingers, joint by joint and then he had to do his toes and he was describing the "ellation" he was feeling during the process.

I feel sick now.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Got about half way down and felt incredibly sick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, but I did read on [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Got about half way down and felt incredibly sick
> ...


And here. Definitely wonky as f**k! :?


----------



## feemcg (Apr 28, 2006)

And she's pregnant - they'll probably do some weird stuff with the placenta and umbilical cord. I've seen some strange body modification stuff - like the huge holes in ear lobes - but biting fingers off, taking it too far. Give me the diamonds any day!


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Whatâ€™s all that about - get a tattoo or piercing but that is just plain sick


----------

